# Couple of Calls for Varmintnv



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of calls I just finished for Todd (Varmintnv). First is an open reed and then a keychain call.Thanks for the business Todd I appreciate it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I order certain colors and then have them fill the box with whatever scraps they have laying around.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls Ed, as always !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Todd ! You're gonna love em and Good Luck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Ed. I too like the colors.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Ed----------Your a Great craftsmen---Can't go wrong buying Ed's calls----Sb*


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice lookin calls Ed. Kinda like that scarlet and grey one,HeHe. Buckeyes! Just got back from the woods, Shoo! treestand maintenance.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't wait to use em!! Gonna add them to my lanyard with the other customs I have. I haven't killed a dog since early Feb. the itch is beginning to get unbearable. I don't usually start for another month, but I may have to start a bit early this year!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those will get the job done in style!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys, I really appreciate them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE! I had to pickup one of those keychain calls because of this post!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm amazed at the volume from the keychain call!! I have a couple full size closed reed calls that aren't as loud as this little guy. I can't wait to get out and put em to the real test. They both sound awesome here in the house!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Varmintnv said:


> They both sound awesome here in the house!!


I bet you wife is inclined to disagree.







These are outdoor toys! LOL


----------

